# Dry rub storage containers & BBQ sauce jars.



## nvv522 (Oct 12, 2012)

Making up my Christmas list and I am having difficulty finding any good dry rub shaker/storage containers. Not one that is small like spice containers (5 oz) but bigger. Any ideas?? Also making Jeff's BBQ sauce recipe and  looking for a good brand of jars that work well for storage. Also any ideas? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

nv, morning and welcome to the forum..  I use mason jars with the plastic replacement lids... Smaller amounts in zip bags and put in the jars..  Seems to work OK for me.... For longer term storage, I vac the jars with the food saver lid sealer....    Dave


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep what Dave said !!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, canning jars are great!!!

Because most folks don't can, we include the following on a label to get some of the jars back.
It sure beats having someone throw them away un-necessarily!!!!



*A canning jar is truly something,
a special gift that keeps on giving.
When it’s empty, don’t despair,
please send it back for another share!
(And the lids, too!) *​






~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a Winco that we visit once in a while that carries bulk spices, flour and grains. They carry empty 16oz jars and that is what I use for a lot of rubs. For the larger amounts, I use the empty mixed nut jars from Costco


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 12, 2012)

I vac seal my seasonings in mason jars just to keep them dry. I even keep my Cure #1 vac sealed..... I was wondering if you could water bath Jeff's BBQ sauce to seal them for long term storage ?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> I was wondering if you could water bath Jeff's BBQ sauce to seal them for long term storage ?



Only if the pH of the sauce is 4.6 or less, but you need a really good pH meter in order to test the sauce accurately.
Without knowing the pH of the sauce, it's imperative that it be pressure canned.


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 12, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Only if the pH of the sauce is 4.6 or less, but you need a really good pH meter in order to test the sauce accurately.
> Without knowing the pH of the sauce, it's imperative that it be pressure canned.
> ~Martin


Thanks... I never knew that....


----------



## nvv522 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I ordered a 9 pack of Balls Mason jars with lids.  Should do the trick!

Noah


----------



## frosty (Oct 15, 2012)

You can find the plastic, replacement, screw-on, lids at Wally world in the canning section.  I got 8 for under 3 bucks, but they ae IMPORTED.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Would prefer they weren't however, no one locally had an alternative. Had them for a while and they work great and the metal lids work too.


----------



## kcphilaflyer (Oct 15, 2012)

I found these to use, work perfect!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Woodlan...180817?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ae91f04d1













!CBJzR1wCWk~$(KGrHqYOKiYE0FRrFU7kBNGgn3JNOw~~_3.JP



__ kcphilaflyer
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't help you with a dry rub shaker container.  I've been looking for something too.  i see these big metal shakers in vids but I don't know where to find them.  They would have to have some decent sized holes to let all the goodies pass.

UPDATE**********************
*******************************

I found this after posting and ordered one.  I'll try it an report back

*******************************
*******************************


As for longer term storage, I might be doing it all wrong; but I keep my rub in heavy duty double lock ziploc bags in the spare reefer.  It contains brown sugar, of course, and I find that the flexible bags make it easy to break up any lumps that form.  Lumps aren't generally a problem if I'm careful to remove as much air as possible.  I haven't resorted to vacuum sealing yet but wouldn't hesitate to do so.

You guys who vacuum seal the canning jars - how do you do that?  My little sealer does bags and has a tube but I don't know how I'd pull a vacuum in a jar.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 15, 2012)

FYI & FWIW....

The lid of some of those parmesan shaker cheese containers will fit a regular size canning jar.







http://lifehacker.com/5878204/use-a-parmesan-cheese-lid-to-turn-a-canning-jar-into-a-shaker

~Martin


----------



## frosty (Oct 15, 2012)

I sometimes use a JI*F Peanut Butter container with holes drilled into the top.  Large quantity, lasts a long time, and easily refilled, I put a piece of plastic wrap over the opening when completed so it won't leak.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2012)

I use mason jars for mine the with the rubber seal on the lids


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 15, 2012)

kcphilaflyer said:


> I found these to use, work perfect!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Woodlan...180817?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ae91f04d1
> 
> ...



We get our spices at work in those. If anyone lives near me let me know and I'll hook you up with some for free. Well almost, it will cost you the gas to meet me. For those that don't live near me, get to know someone who works in a comercial kitchen and they may be willing to trade some empties for some Q......


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2012)

I've gotten containers from these folks a couple of times:

Spice Jars and Labels at Spice Barn


----------



## tennsmoker (Oct 15, 2012)

Rabbithutch here's a pic of a food saver jar sealer, I have a pint and qt size,

hope this helps,

al













5695508303p.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## ronrude (Oct 15, 2012)

I buy my spices at Sam's in the large containers and repurpose when I empty them.  It takkes a while, but over time you will get a good selection


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

I save the big spice containers from SAMS too


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

I save the empties spice containers too. Penzey's carries small (1/2 cup) to large ( 4 cups) jars and shakers. http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeysjars.html

Mason jars are great when vac sealed.

Martin, I like the cheese lid on the jar, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 17, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Rabbithutch here's a pic of a food saver jar sealer, I have a pint and qt size,
> hope this helps,
> al
> 
> ...



Howdy, Al!

That is exactly what I needed to know.  Gonna have to check with Food Saver to get one of those things.

Thanks again!


----------



## biged92 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just purchased the 32oz and 16oz spice containers from Spice Barn.  The 32oz was $1.45, and the 16oz $1.25, and the lids were included.  The lids have both the shaker and the spoon/wide mouth openings.  They have worked out great thus far.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 18, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Can't help you with a dry rub shaker container.  I've been looking for something too.  i see these big metal shakers in vids but I don't know where to find them.  They would have to have some decent sized holes to let all the goodies pass.
> UPDATE**********************
> *******************************
> I found this after posting and ordered one.  I'll try it an report back
> ...



This shaker came yesterday and was a disappointment.  It is far too small.  It is 2-1/4" in diameter and 3-1/8" tall with the lid removed.  IMO, it should be at least twice that size and probably 3 or 4 times.

My advice - don't buy it.


----------



## bluffton smoker (Oct 18, 2012)

My wife has a Magic Bullet blender. She got it @ Walgreens, I think... Anyway it has a shaker lid that screws on. The holes are perfect... Holds about 2 cups...  FWIW...


----------



## firepit (Oct 18, 2012)

What about something like this? Grill Friends Rub Shaker.....


----------



## firepit (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a couple of more options.....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

I too re-cycle the spice containers I got from my last cooking job... work perfect and cheap. Go to a restaruant and ask for some of the empty ones, they usually get tossed...

Just sayin'...

Have fun and...


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 18, 2012)

Id have to say mason jars are the best bet. You can vac seal them and with all the pressure canning I do I ALWAYS have plenty of those extra













425419_10150583000011702_706781701_8818892_8336128



__ mike johnson
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------

